
The Profound Weakness of .NET OSS – Really Well Written Sitrep - adron
http://www.aaronstannard.com/the-profound-weakness-of-the-net-oss-ecosystem/ 
======
runin2k1
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9935830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9935830)

------
dang
Please don't editorialize the titles of stories you submit to HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

